# Titan steamer from screwfix



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

Just a quick heads up on the steamer that's now available from screwfix. Also noticed it up on b&q's site too.

Had to order one in from the local store, and picked it up this morning. 
No variable steam control, the hose was all kinked up, muddy hand prints all over the steamer housing, and dirt all along the flex, and then when it got up to pressure, it just spat out soooooooo much water, a bit like the earlex wallpaper stripper I have. Also, when I went to open it back up to empty the water out, and the top wouldn't open at all, and this was after letting it all cool down, it wouldnt budge :wall::wall:

The only way to open it was to press down HARD, and it marked the housing.
So back in its box it went, and back to screwfix.

Got the vax and is loads better than the titan, also the hose disconnects on the vax, whereas on the titan it was permanantly attatched.
Just noticed a lavor steamer in our local lidl at £89.99, with 4 bar pressure and 3 yr warranty.

Paul


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the Vax one last week for £80-£90 from Argos, Macro are knockin it out this week for £50 something.............typical!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just remember the write ups. Have fun. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah, makro are doing them for 59.99 + plus vat at the mo.

done a small coke stain on the front seat earlier on, it got quite damp though with a few drops of water, so will ceck it again in the morning. It did a great job of bringing back the rug in the hallway earlier on, we have a clean patch lol


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

paulhdi said:


> yeah, makro are doing them for 59.99 + plus vat at the mo.
> 
> done a small coke stain on the front seat earlier on, it got quite damp though with a few drops of water, so will ceck it again in the morning. It did a great job of bringing back the rug in the hallway earlier on, we have a clean patch lol


Try and wrap a MF around your cleaning head when doing upholstery.

Apply the steam though the MF. This way you will get the benefit from the heat, moisture in the MF. This will help dissolve the sugar residue and the MF will collect the staining left by the coke. It will also save your seats getting wet.












:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Just a general observation here, but the amount of dirt that has gone into the microfibre do you think it is equivilant of what you would extract using a carpet machine for example?

I do like the steam cleaner I got but I don't think it matches a proper carpet cleaner which puts water in and extracts it out tbh. I cleaned my carpet mats on the driveway using some APC and the hosepipe which have had pretty little use and the brown water that came out of them was unbelivable.

Just a thought


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

G220 said:


> Just a general observation here, but the amount of dirt that has gone into the microfibre do you think it is equivilant of what you would extract using a carpet machine for example?
> 
> I do like the steam cleaner I got but I don't think it matches a proper carpet cleaner which puts water in and extracts it out tbh. I cleaned my carpet mats on the driveway using some APC and the hosepipe which have had pretty little use and the brown water that came out of them was unbelivable.
> 
> Just a thought


I do understand what you are saying. But my seats and carpet was dry within 3 minutes and sterile with no bad odours also.

Vacuumed the carpets and seats prior to remove any heavy or loose materials then. Just applied steam. helps break down oily residue and ingrained grime in turn helping the fibre to rise. Also I did not have to worry about the possible chemicals bleaching or staining the upholstery.

After all every bottle of cleaner fluid says Try first in an inconspicuous area in case it stains or bleaches.

Different method's with different way to clean. Its is all down to the individual.
Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

G220 said:


> Just a general observation here, but the amount of dirt that has gone into the microfibre do you think it is equivilant of what you would extract using a carpet machine for example?
> 
> I do like the steam cleaner I got but I don't think it matches a proper carpet cleaner which puts water in and extracts it out tbh. I cleaned my carpet mats on the driveway using some APC and the hosepipe which have had pretty little use and the brown water that came out of them was unbelivable.
> 
> Just a thought


A steam cleaner is another tool that serves many, but not all, uses. Personally, I agree that for dirty carpets an extractor is better than a steamer.

I cleaned my mothers car a couple of weeks ago. The steamer was used on all surfaces inside the car apart from the removable mats. These just had too much ground in mud for the steamer to cope with. However, I did spray them with an APC solution, agitated it with the steamer using the (uncovered) upholstery brush attachment, pressure rinsed then extracted.

They came up pretty well for an 8 year old car that had seen nothing but a very occasional hoover. Whether the steamer actually helped here is difficult to say because I didn't do a 50/50 for comparison. However, I don't think it harmed and it was sitting there, ready to be used.


----------

